# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Помогите с логотипом!

## КАРЕН

Уважаемые дизайнеры,собираюсь открыть свое event-агенство.Нужно придумать логотип.Сможете помочь?
 С меня коньяк:))))))

----------


## Benya

Карен, поздравляю!!! С названием определился? ;)

----------


## КАРЕН

Пока рано,Жень:)))Вот если заказ в сентябре выиграю,то можно будет...
Название - eventУРА

----------


## PAN

С детства ненавижу армянский коньяк... С лимончиком, да под мясо... Мммммм...... :Grin: 

Карен, поговори с Мариной... Мне кажется, что в данном случае - Макс Зайкин - самое то, что нужно...
Заодно будет повод заехать в Берлин, завести коньяк...

----------


## КАРЕН

Паш,давай вместе это дело ненавидеть:)))))
 Я просто не хочу ни кого конкретно просить-кто откликнется.......(скромный я):)

----------


## Ладушка

> Название - eventУРА


Каренчик, привет!
 А как по русски звучит? Евентура? Евентипа?
 Нету лучше логотипа, если  с вами Евент - типа!
 Всем  довольна клиентура, если в деле Евентура!
Заряжаем на позитив.
 А вот шопить я не умею((( Не видать мне коньяка!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Рады видеть вас, друзья! Агенство   EventУРА!.....Удачи, Карен!    EventУРА!-Праздник   под  "ключ".....

----------


## КАРЕН

Спасибо,девочки!!!!!!!
Ладушка,читается ИВЕНТУРА:)

----------


## КАРЕН

Мдааааа....тишина:(

----------


## Kliakca

> Нужно придумать логотип.Сможете помочь?


Информация нулевая для реализации и воображения просьбы.



> Мдааааа....тишина:(


 :Smile3:

----------


## КАРЕН

> Информация нулевая для реализации и воображения просьбы.


Настенька, event агенство,название eventУРА                       
Какая еще инфа нужна?

----------


## Kliakca

> *event агенство*,название *eventУРА*


Ты уж определись "Агенство" или "Ура", а туда-сюда не надо! :Taunt: 



> Какая еще инфа нужна?


Похоронное агенство/Досуг/Потомственные колдуны/Извращенцы...
Ну ты и шутник однако... 
Но и мы шутить умеем! :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 

[IMG]http://*********org/2162361.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КАРЕН

Коньяк ждет своего героя:)

----------


## Kliakca

> Коньяк ждет своего героя:)


Выпей с Дашей!

[IMG]http://*********org/2289080.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КАРЕН

Настенька,классная фотка,но мне реально нужен логотип...

----------

